# Home Birth for first time mums



## Cocoa

Hi, I was just wondering how many people had a successful homebirth with their first child?

I'm due next week and have arranged with MW for a homebirth so hopefully it will go to plan! 

I'm finding many people are so negative about it, esp our parents and colleagues! It's really annoying so I'd like to hear some positive stories that it can be done with the first child! 

I really hope I get my homebirth and it goes smoothly so I can prove them all wrong. I dread the 'I told you so's' if I end up having to go into hospital :(

Thanks!


----------



## loveylove

Hello

I am in the same boat as you! I have planned a home birth and I am a first time mum. I haven't even told my family- they would all be very negative about the whole thing.. my mum thinks I should just have an epidural and be done with it (she had two c sections- not by choice). 

Just out of interest what have you got at home in preparation? I'm planning on getting a birth ball (actually a fitness ball lol), a large waterproof sheet, a desk lamp (for the midwife), a sick bucket... I'm not sure what else I need!! 

PS sorry to completely change your thread.. I too would be grateful to read some positive stories so I'll keep my eye on this post xx


----------



## Cocoa

loveylove said:


> Hello
> 
> I am in the same boat as you! I have planned a home birth and I am a first time mum. I haven't even told my family- they would all be very negative about the whole thing.. my mum thinks I should just have an epidural and be done with it (she had two c sections- not by choice).
> 
> Just out of interest what have you got at home in preparation? I'm planning on getting a birth ball (actually a fitness ball lol), a large waterproof sheet, a desk lamp (for the midwife), a sick bucket... I'm not sure what else I need!!
> 
> PS sorry to completely change your thread.. I too would be grateful to read some positive stories so I'll keep my eye on this post xx

Hi! I have a birth ball, birth pool in a box - mini, tarpaulin, shower curtain, lots of towels, waterproof bec mat things, fan, aromatherapy oils.

Hmm I dont have a desk light and out torch is broken! Will need to get that sorted!


----------



## Fairyclaire13

Im also considering a home birth for my first. Would also like to hear some stories!


----------



## JD'2

hello all

i'm also having a home birth with first. If you go to something like homebirth.org they have womens stories no there and also i think it's birth.tv on youtube have some homebirths which are lovely. 

what i have so is 
lavender and wheat heat bag thing that you put in the microwave
hotwater bottle 
lavender and jasmine oil 
dust sheet from b & q
birht pool in a box 
i pod with hypnobirhing on and ocean and relaxing music such as adele and what not
just trying to scam old towels of people haha


----------



## irish_cob

I'm also planning a home birth for my first. I am not very organised though. I have a birth pool from my fab doula and a birth ball, both are living in the spare room for now. I have a shower curtain and already have loads of towels. I don't have any oils or music arranged yet. I'm not a huge music person to be honest so I'm not that worried about setting up a playlist. I do own a hot water bottle so I could drag that into service if required.

I've finally started thinking about packing a bag just in case we have to transfer to hospital, got a few bits from Tescos just now - spare toothbrush and toothpaste, that sort of thing, just so I can be prepared if we do have to go. Have not actually packed anything yet, that would be far too organised!


----------



## Leahmasie

Somewhere there is a statistic from the UK that says 40% of first-time moms planning a home birth end up transferring, and usually it is before labor. So 60% succeed! Good luck.


----------



## violetsky

If it wasn't for baby deciding to come at 35wks prem, I would have definitely had my homebirth. The labour and delivery went perfectly apart from a 2nd degree tear, and the aftercare where baby had to be monitored iyswim. I don't regret going to hospital even though I had my heart set on a homebirth, as it was for baby's safety, I'm just hoping next time is the one for me :)


----------



## Cocoa

Thanks for your replies everyone! I guess there aren't many first time mums that have a homebirth on here! 

My midwife popped round with the Gas and Air and Oxygen at the weekend and she said she had just been at a homebirth with a first time mum and it went really smoothly - That's great! If my baby stays in until the weekend, I'll hopefully have the same midwife as she's back on call then - fingers crossed!

This is what I would love my birth to be like (but with a MW there!): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4grRewQ-AQ0


----------



## diz

Hi,

I had a home birth with my first. Some people might not say it was a successful one mind :haha:.

In the 11th hour i ended up getting a hospital transfer. The protocol (in my area - might not be the same across the UK) is that you are allowed 2 hours from reaching 10cm to delivering the baby. If you have not succeeded by the time those 2 hours are up then they transfer you.

When i reached 10cm i did not have that overwhelming urge to push :nope: it just didn't happen to me. Plus toward the end of the two hour allowance time to push, Noahs heart rate started to decrease and did not come back up as quickly in-between contractions as they liked, but the MW left it right until the last minuet to call the ambulance. 

The paramedics arrived at midnight and i delivered Noah at 12.06 (parked up in the lay-by down the road).

To me it was a successful home birth. i was calm and centred throughout the labour. I was not scared when the MW told me that they had to call the ambulance. i did not have any pain medication - and not because i was being a martyr - i was simply so at peace with the whole process that i did not need any. In fact i had a pethidine prescription reedy to take just in case. 

I had no idea that i had gone through transition because i was so relaxed with everything that my body was doing and the company and the surroundings. So when the MW told me "Come on Andrea start pushing this baby out" i was completely shocked! 

so although some people might say i did not have a successful home birth - to me it was.


----------



## Happy2BDaddy

Hello. I'm a Daddy, but I'd like to tell you about our successful first baby homebirth. Our little Eliza was born at 33 minutes past midnight on her due date, 28th August 2011.

Labor lasted 3 1/2 hrs, and my amazing wife used no pain relief whatsoever. It wasn't easy, but she was so brave and determined that she wanted a natural birth, and it was amazing. She doesn't feel that she could have done this if she had been in hospital, because she would have been far less relaxed.

We had a La Bassine birth pool at home, and everything went so well. She needed a few stitches afterwards, and this went very smoothly, and although that was what she was dreading most, it didn't bother her at all, as our lovely little girl was in her Daddy's arms by then!

The midwives were amazing, and we got lucky with THREE midwives AND a student, so we had far more attention than you would ever have in a hospital. This was a fluke though - the first midwife's shift ended at midnight, but when her replacement arrived the birth had progressed so quickly, she stayed on.

I really couldn't recommend a home birth enough. I was kept busy throughout, boiling pans for hot water for the pool, fetching things for the midwives and so on, and didn't suffer from the spare part syndrome many dad's feel during the birth, so I think that's another plus. Dad's are in their own environment, and can therefore feel and be much more involved and useful.

Obviously things can go wrong, but they can also go wrong at hospital. I think the only real downside to homebirths for a straightforward pregnancy is the fear that it might not happen due to resourcing issues. We were very lucky to get ours, as the local maternity unit was really busy all day and if we had been an hour or two earlier, there just wouldn't have been enough midwives to see to us and they would have asked us to come in. We would have fought to stay at home and tried to insist that they find bank staff to cover the hospital, but it would have been very stressful and unpleasant, and as labor progressed so quickly, it would have been real stress.

But apart from that last problem, if you think you want a homebirth, I say just go for it. We are proof that they can be very successful.

My other half is not a member on B&B, but if you have any questions about it, please post and I'll ask her to answer!

Good luck with your homebirths!


----------



## Creep

I'm a midwife myself and seen lots of successful first time mum home births. I'm booked for a home birth myself and have done a hypnobirthing course and have a birth pool in a box all ready to go. I feel very positive about the whole thing but as with birth in any environment the best thing you can do is just go with the flow and try to keep as upright and mobile as possible.

Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## Cocoa

diz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a home birth with my first. Some people might not say it was a successful one mind :haha:.
> 
> In the 11th hour i ended up getting a hospital transfer. The protocol (in my area - might not be the same across the UK) is that you are allowed 2 hours from reaching 10cm to delivering the baby. If you have not succeeded by the time those 2 hours are up then they transfer you.
> 
> When i reached 10cm i did not have that overwhelming urge to push :nope: it just didn't happen to me. Plus toward the end of the two hour allowance time to push, Noahs heart rate started to decrease and did not come back up as quickly in-between contractions as they liked, but the MW left it right until the last minuet to call the ambulance.
> 
> The paramedics arrived at midnight and i delivered Noah at 12.06 (parked up in the lay-by down the road).
> 
> To me it was a successful home birth. i was calm and centred throughout the labour. I was not scared when the MW told me that they had to call the ambulance. i did not have any pain medication - and not because i was being a martyr - i was simply so at peace with the whole process that i did not need any. In fact i had a pethidine prescription reedy to take just in case.
> 
> I had no idea that i had gone through transition because i was so relaxed with everything that my body was doing and the company and the surroundings. So when the MW told me "Come on Andrea start pushing this baby out" i was completely shocked!
> 
> so although some people might say i did not have a successful home birth - to me it was.

Wow, despite the transfer that sounds great! Any tips on how you remained calm throughout? I've been reading up so much on how to stay relaxed, I really hope I can put it into practice on the day! I am totally open to the possibility that I may be transferred, but like you I'd like to remain calm and just accept it.


----------



## Cocoa

Happy2BDaddy said:


> Hello. I'm a Daddy, but I'd like to tell you about our successful first baby homebirth. Our little Eliza was born at 33 minutes past midnight on her due date, 28th August 2011.
> 
> Labor lasted 3 1/2 hrs, and my amazing wife used no pain relief whatsoever. It wasn't easy, but she was so brave and determined that she wanted a natural birth, and it was amazing. She doesn't feel that she could have done this if she had been in hospital, because she would have been far less relaxed.
> 
> We had a La Bassine birth pool at home, and everything went so well. She needed a few stitches afterwards, and this went very smoothly, and although that was what she was dreading most, it didn't bother her at all, as our lovely little girl was in her Daddy's arms by then!
> 
> The midwives were amazing, and we got lucky with THREE midwives AND a student, so we had far more attention than you would ever have in a hospital. This was a fluke though - the first midwife's shift ended at midnight, but when her replacement arrived the birth had progressed so quickly, she stayed on.
> 
> I really couldn't recommend a home birth enough. I was kept busy throughout, boiling pans for hot water for the pool, fetching things for the midwives and so on, and didn't suffer from the spare part syndrome many dad's feel during the birth, so I think that's another plus. Dad's are in their own environment, and can therefore feel and be much more involved and useful.
> 
> Obviously things can go wrong, but they can also go wrong at hospital. I think the only real downside to homebirths for a straightforward pregnancy is the fear that it might not happen due to resourcing issues. We were very lucky to get ours, as the local maternity unit was really busy all day and if we had been an hour or two earlier, there just wouldn't have been enough midwives to see to us and they would have asked us to come in. We would have fought to stay at home and tried to insist that they find bank staff to cover the hospital, but it would have been very stressful and unpleasant, and as labor progressed so quickly, it would have been real stress.
> 
> But apart from that last problem, if you think you want a homebirth, I say just go for it. We are proof that they can be very successful.
> 
> My other half is not a member on B&B, but if you have any questions about it, please post and I'll ask her to answer!
> 
> Good luck with your homebirths!

Thank You for sharing that! We were also told that if someone was in the maternity unit then we would have to go in - which I'm not keen on as it's 40 minutes away, but the alternative is the hospital, which I would really like to avoid!

One of our midwives was very 'insistant' that my husband wouldn't be able to be with me as he'd be too busy filling the pool. We will also have to use pans for filling it up - did you feel like you were kept away from your wife while concentrating on filling up the pool or were you quite happy doing that and did you feel you still got the time to support your wife while filling it up?


----------



## Happy2BDaddy

Cocoa said:


> Thank You for sharing that! We were also told that if someone was in the maternity unit then we would have to go in - which I'm not keen on as it's 40 minutes away, but the alternative is the hospital, which I would really like to avoid!
> 
> One of our midwives was very 'insistant' that my husband wouldn't be able to be with me as he'd be too busy filling the pool. We will also have to use pans for filling it up - did you feel like you were kept away from your wife while concentrating on filling up the pool or were you quite happy doing that and did you feel you still got the time to support your wife while filling it up?

Well, I didn't get to spend as much time with my wife as I would have done if we were in a hospital, but I felt I was there enough for her, and I was with her more towards the end of the birth. I actually felt that ensuring she could have her waterbirth by dealing with filling the pool was giving her the maximum amount of support possible anyway, more so really than if I had just been sat with her the whole time, and she felt the same way.

But I was still able to sit with her a fair bit. 

Have you done a test run of filling your pool and getting it to temperature? It was a bit touch and go for us, and for a while I was a bit worried I wouldn't have the pool ready in time, because the labor was progressing very rapidly. We had done a test run, and we used as much hot water from the tank as possible before boiling pans, but for some reason on the day, there wasn't as much hot water in the tank so it took longer, and we hadn't banked on the labor moving on so quickly.

The midwife made me go and get the neighbours boiling water for us! I must have been a picture knocking on their door and blurting out, 'I'm really sorry to disturb you, but my wife's having a baby and I need as much hot water as possible as quickly as possible!'


----------



## Kess

I had a homebirth for my first baby, and would certainly do so again. Birth story here: https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/688251-my-baby-arrived-fuller-birth-story-page-2-a.html

Regarding filling the pool, I had my family there too so my Dad focussed on filling the pool while hubby focussed on me, but there's also a cover you can get which insulates the pool so you can fill it ahead of time. I think a filled pool only loses 1 degree an hour anyway.


----------



## Happy2BDaddy

We should have filled ours ahead of time, but we were taken by surprise by the quick labor.


----------



## RoxyRoo

I'm a first timer and am also hoping for a home water birth :)


----------



## Cocoa

Happy2BDaddy said:


> Well, I didn't get to spend as much time with my wife as I would have done if we were in a hospital, but I felt I was there enough for her, and I was with her more towards the end of the birth. I actually felt that ensuring she could have her waterbirth by dealing with filling the pool was giving her the maximum amount of support possible anyway, more so really than if I had just been sat with her the whole time, and she felt the same way.
> 
> But I was still able to sit with her a fair bit.
> 
> Have you done a test run of filling your pool and getting it to temperature? It was a bit touch and go for us, and for a while I was a bit worried I wouldn't have the pool ready in time, because the labor was progressing very rapidly. We had done a test run, and we used as much hot water from the tank as possible before boiling pans, but for some reason on the day, there wasn't as much hot water in the tank so it took longer, and we hadn't banked on the labor moving on so quickly.
> 
> The midwife made me go and get the neighbours boiling water for us! I must have been a picture knocking on their door and blurting out, 'I'm really sorry to disturb you, but my wife's having a baby and I need as much hot water as possible as quickly as possible!'

That's good that you felt you were there enough with her and she felt the same.

We haven't done a test run, I'm quite apprehensive as our hot water tank isn't big and our boiler is 30 yrs old. I know we will run out of hot water and I feel if I do a test run at this stage, I'll end up going in labour and will have to wait ages to get any hot water having used it all for the test run.

We now have the pool blown up and in the living room, I also have a inflatable heat cover so first signs of anything we'll start filling it up and hopefully the cover will help keep some heat in! The neighbours have also said they can give us hot water, but not at 3am. lol!


----------



## Cocoa

Kess said:


> I had a homebirth for my first baby, and would certainly do so again. Birth story here: https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/688251-my-baby-arrived-fuller-birth-story-page-2-a.html
> 
> Regarding filling the pool, I had my family there too so my Dad focussed on filling the pool while hubby focussed on me, but there's also a cover you can get which insulates the pool so you can fill it ahead of time. I think a filled pool only loses 1 degree an hour anyway.

Oh wow, your birth story is great and what a cute baby!! I'm same size as you (5'2 and just over 7 stone before pregnancy. 8 1/2 now), that is a big baby but I'm glad you managed to deliver him well! I've had comments from people saying they're worried about the size of me having a baby as I have very narrow hips - which naturally has worried me! So it's good to know it can be done!

I have the inflatable cover for the birth pool - so hopefully it will keep the water warm if we start filling it at the first sign of anything :D

Thanks again for sharing your birth story - I hope my story is just like yours!


----------



## RaspberryK

I am planning on a home birth and it's my first baby - I am so excited. I have had some negative comments, some surprised looks and also some people who have been extremely positive about it. 
There is no reason why first time mums can't have successful home births and as no two pregnancies, labours or births are the same there is no way of predicting that because someone's first labour and birth was fine that subsequent ones will be. 

My midwife gave me a list of homebirth essentials;

Towels to wrap and dry baby
Plastic cover for floor/bed
Clothes warmed for baby - Vest, Babygrow, Hat
Blankets for baby
Nappies
Breastfeeding bra
Old /paper panrs
Maternity Towels
Breast pads
Overnight bag in case of emergency transfer 
Liquid soap in dispenser
Hand towel
Bin bags
Mirror (useful not essential)
Torch

I have a birthing pool in a box with the full accessory kit as recommended by midwife and a birthing ball which I have used throughout the third trimester to sit on as it is more comfortable and helps to get baby in the right place. 

In addition to that I have old sheets, and old futon mattress and old duvets to make the floor more comfortable should I wish to labour on the floor ( we have flagstones) and also to insulate under the birth pool. 

x


----------



## tootsweets

We're hoping for home for our first baby too. My mum had both of my brothers at home and loved it, and will be with us through my labour, so should be able to help. Lots of my friends have gone for HB as in my area they are quite big on them - i think 10% of babies at my hospital are born at home. 

I'm not going for the birth pool, can't face the logistics so will labour in the bath for as long as I can. Haven't bought any equipment yet, but heard that those table cloths are a good idea if plastic sheets are a problem, you know the ones on big rolls with foam backing and colourful patterns that they sell on high streets. 

If you're able, please put up a birth story, you're a few weeks ahead of me, so i'm really interested!

Good luck to you Cocoa and other homebirth hopefuls! X


----------



## Creep

Cocoa don't worry about the boiler, I nearly gave up on the home birth plan cos our old hot water tank barely covers a deep bath let alone a birth pool! We did a test run this weekend though, inflating the pool took around 15 mins and it took just over 2 hours to fill to minimum level which was plenty for me. We stuck the hot water on 'constant' on the boiler and filled the pool with a few inches of cold then switched to hot. The hot water in a full tank would run cold after about 20 mins and then we'd wait around 25 mins for it to heat up again, in the mean time we boiled 2 large stock pots of water on the hob to go in. I'm so glad we did the trial run, as the tap adaptors in the kit did not fit our taps either so my husband had to nip to B&Q for an alternative. We also have the heat protective cover which was brilliant and we put an old duvet under the pool to help retain heat which seemed to work well.

I can also recommend Ikea for cheapo plastic shower curtains which we got a couple of to protect our sofas and floors, and they also do these light blue large fleece Irma throws which we'll put over the plastic to make it less clinical. They cost £1.59 each so we won't care if they get mucky! All though in my experience people over estimate how messy birth is!

Feeling very excited and positive today. It's great reading other peoples experiences too, really helps to make me feel I can do this! :)


----------



## Cocoa

Creep said:


> Cocoa don't worry about the boiler, I nearly gave up on the home birth plan cos our old hot water tank barely covers a deep bath let alone a birth pool! We did a test run this weekend though, inflating the pool took around 15 mins and it took just over 2 hours to fill to minimum level which was plenty for me. We stuck the hot water on 'constant' on the boiler and filled the pool with a few inches of cold then switched to hot. The hot water in a full tank would run cold after about 20 mins and then we'd wait around 25 mins for it to heat up again, in the mean time we boiled 2 large stock pots of water on the hob to go in. I'm so glad we did the trial run, as the tap adaptors in the kit did not fit our taps either so my husband had to nip to B&Q for an alternative. We also have the heat protective cover which was brilliant and we put an old duvet under the pool to help retain heat which seemed to work well.
> 
> I can also recommend Ikea for cheapo plastic shower curtains which we got a couple of to protect our sofas and floors, and they also do these light blue large fleece Irma throws which we'll put over the plastic to make it less clinical. They cost £1.59 each so we won't care if they get mucky! All though in my experience people over estimate how messy birth is!
> 
> Feeling very excited and positive today. It's great reading other peoples experiences too, really helps to make me feel I can do this! :)

Thanks Creep! Only one of us can have a shower in the morning as there isn't enough hot water for the other person. Then we usually wait an hour to get hot water again. We also have a problem with the taps, we just couldn't get an adaptor to fit, hubby managed to find something that fits to the washing machine tap thing under the sink, so he needs to test that it works!

If all else fails, we've got plenty of large pans! Typically we got a note through the door saying they are doing work on the water mains from the 27th Aug and our supply may be shutdown! I just hope it doesn't coincide with me going into labour! eek!!


----------



## Cocoa

I just had my midwife appointment and was told my Iron is still low and I might not be able to have a Homebirth and have to go into hospital instead! So I'm really disheartened today, esp since the Midwife I had has never been that supportive of a homebirth so I have to wait until she calls her supervisor to see what she says. I just know she won't fight my case though! The other midwife I get loves home births and is really supportive, annoying I don't see her very often though!


----------



## irish_cob

Cocoa it's still your choice, they can't force you into hospital! Are you taking iron supplements? I'm taking Spatone which is a natural one and it has increased my Hb levels from 10.8 to 11.3 in 2 weeks so it does work. I know you're at your due date already but it might be worth taking something, as they say in Tesco, every little helps.

How low are your iron/Hb levels exactly? Have a look on here
https://www.homebirth.org.uk/
And click on "Can I have a homebirth if..?" and choose "Your haemoglobin count is low".


----------



## Cocoa

irish_cob said:


> Cocoa it's still your choice, they can't force you into hospital! Are you taking iron supplements? I'm taking Spatone which is a natural one and it has increased my Hb levels from 10.8 to 11.3 in 2 weeks so it does work. I know you're at your due date already but it might be worth taking something, as they say in Tesco, every little helps.
> 
> How low are your iron/Hb levels exactly? Have a look on here
> https://www.homebirth.org.uk/
> And click on "Can I have a homebirth if..?" and choose "Your haemoglobin count is low".

Hi, yeah I've been taking 'Feroglobin' but I only recently noticed it says on the box pregnant women are meant to take it 3 times per day and I had just been taking it once per day! So I have now upped it, but I won't be getting another blood test now. 

My iron levels are now 10.7 they've gone up very slightly since 2 weeks ago, I think it was 10.4 before.

Thanks for that link, I'll check that out now. Fingers crossed the supervisor is pro home birth!


----------



## irish_cob

10.7 isn't that low. My MW told me the guidance used to be above 10.5 was the ideal, but they recently changed the guidance to 11.5, so had they still been using the old guidelines you would be ok, so you can't really be that low. Merv's mum has some info on low Hb levels I think, I'm sure she said she had an article that researched Hb levels and found the normal level in late pregnancy to be 8.5 to 9.5 and the article had some argument that this was actually the optimal level. I haven't seen the article though, just spoken to her about it in email, it might be worth PMing Merv's mum and asking her.

FWIW I personally wouldn't be concerned with going ahead with a homebirth with a Hb level of 10.7 (but that is my opinion and you should make up your own mind) and don't forget, you don't need anyone's permission to have a homebirth, you don't need the supervisor of midwives to agree, if you want a homebirth you can have one.


----------



## Kess

Cocoa said:


> irish_cob said:
> 
> 
> Cocoa it's still your choice, they can't force you into hospital! Are you taking iron supplements? I'm taking Spatone which is a natural one and it has increased my Hb levels from 10.8 to 11.3 in 2 weeks so it does work. I know you're at your due date already but it might be worth taking something, as they say in Tesco, every little helps.
> 
> How low are your iron/Hb levels exactly? Have a look on here
> https://www.homebirth.org.uk/
> And click on "Can I have a homebirth if..?" and choose "Your haemoglobin count is low".
> 
> Hi, yeah I've been taking 'Feroglobin' but I only recently noticed it says on the box pregnant women are meant to take it 3 times per day and I had just been taking it once per day! So I have now upped it, but I won't be getting another blood test now.
> 
> My iron levels are now 10.7 they've gone up very slightly since 2 weeks ago, I think it was 10.4 before.
> 
> Thanks for that link, I'll check that out now. Fingers crossed the supervisor is pro home birth!Click to expand...

10.7 is not too low really. At my last blood test before birth my HB was 10.4 IIRC.


----------



## RaspberryK

My hb levels was about that chick and my midwife gave me a low dose of iron and said to take it if I could cope with the side effects as it would be good if it was a little higher but it wasn't crucial and since I had been taking my pregnacare within an hour of taking heartburn tablets she said that they probably weren't being absorbed and if I changed the time I took them and had plenty of Vit C to help absorption then I'd be fine. 
Never has it been said this would affect my homebirth! 

x


----------



## vikirose

HIya, I just saw this post and wanted to add my HB stories but as I have 2 very energetic boys running so around it will have to be short.
I have had 2 very lovely home births. My first born was presenting posterior but I went ahead and laboured at home (even tho 1 of my MW told me all of the times she'd expirienced it they'd ended in CS) I had a VE after a full night of feeling I was in full on labour with contractions just a couple of mins apart but was told I was only 4 cm...that was the last ve I agreed to until I needed to push!! I won't lie, it was a 34 hr labour but I was determined not to transfer. My midwives were of 2 different schools of thinking, 1 was supportive and encorouging and 1 was telling me I needed to go to hospital at every opportunity.
I stuck to my guns and when I started pushing became excstaticly happy and started laughing almost like having the giggles (weird I know) My son only turned right at the last minute but after half an hour of pushing he came out. He had a bit of a cone head but was really healthy. He was born in my bed, placed straighty on my chest and was breastfeeding before I'd even had the cord cut!
Number 2 H.B was really great. I thought the contractions seemed short and they were spaced apart by 12 mins so I was falling asleep against my birthing ball between them. I got in the bath for an hour and again slept between contractions then all of a sudden got 2 very close together and realised I needed to push. I climbed out of the bath and went on my hands and knees on the floor, the mw wasn't even in the room (she was on the phone for backup) In 1 push my babys head was out and he just slid out into my partners hands. My midwife was more in shock than I was haha!! I think they thought I was further away than I was.
I'm really looking forward to my next HB. I hope #3 is as easy and quick as #2 was :)
It's always easier for them to try to convince you into hossy but it's your day. Birth sets up our relationships with baby and have a huge effect on PND so if your finding your facing an unsupportive MW ask for another one! I didn't let the first MW who came to our 2nd birth into my home as I'd had dealings with her before and I knew she didn't support HB. They had to send someone else out..i know that can put pressure on the service but to them it's a hard day at work, to us it can be the difference between being happy and relaxed and managing a good birth or ending up being cut, having a c-section, having trouble establishing BF as your out of it on meds and being more likely to have pnd. I have many many friends who had these kinds of births and then went on to struggle for the next yr or more!!
Sorry, turned into a long post :s


----------



## Cocoa

Thanks for your replies about my HB! I got called from the midwife and it's fine :D It's a problem if it's below 9 :D

So just need this wee one to come so I can get on with my Homebirth! I ended up deflating the pool today as I've had no signs and it was taking up too much room in the living room. lol! It doesn't take long at all to fill.


----------



## Cocoa

Vikirose - Thanks very much for sharing your stories, it really sounds great having a homebirth! I'm really looking forward to it and hope I get the Midwife that is more supportive of a Homebirth! Good on you for refusing the unsupportive one into your home - last thing you need is the stress of an unsupportive midwife!


----------



## JenStar1976

Hi Cocoa - I was a first time mum having a home birth. My story is in my siggy. xx


----------



## RaspberryK

:thumbup: GREAT STUFF! 

x


----------



## Deimos

I had my first baby at home. It was much easier thanks to the support of others going through or having gone through a similar approach, particularly face-to-face. I went to the Bedford Home Birth Support Group, but there are loads around the country. It was free, run by parents who had been through it themselves, and great for me, particularly when I said I was going to try a home birth and people said "for your first? You're brave." The support group made me feel really good about it, though. I'm now pregnant with my second, so I hope to give birth at home again. There is a list of loads of home birth support groups here.


----------



## Cocoa

JenStar1976 said:


> Hi Cocoa - I was a first time mum having a home birth. My story is in my siggy. xx

Thanks for sharing that! I remember reading it before :D the more I read about home water births, the more I really hope I can have one! It's frustrating having the pool sitting in front of me and still no baby here!


----------



## Creep

Cocoa said:


> It's frustrating having the pool sitting in front of me and still no baby here!

I hear that! Come on baby! :coffee:


----------



## paperz

I also had a 'successful' homebirth with my daughter, and it was my first. Labour was 85 hours in total (including latent phase), 22 hours of hard labour, and 1 hour 20 minutes of pushing! I didn't call the midwife until I knew I was super far along, and had only one VE throughout - at 10 cm dilated! Everything went very smoothly and I am so glad that I chose to labour at home, otherwise I'm sure I would have been in and out of hospital and possibly ended up with some sort of nasty intervention considering I was in labour for days! So it's definitely possible, and I would definitely recommend giving birth at home if you're able.


----------

